# AMA Rescue Opportunity



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My DD has recently become a consultant (not her real job) for PamperedChef. She has set up an opportunity for anyone who is interested to purchase products whereby a part of your investment would go toward the AMA Rescue fund. She has set it up under this web-site:

The Pampered Chef

If you are in the market for something (or not :HistericalSmiley take a look! I am also promoting this cause on FB---so apologize if you are double whammied! 
This opportunity is only good through Aug. 5th---so don't delay, if you want to benefit yourself & the AMA rescue at the same time.
I tried to access the video & had no luck :smilie_tischkante:, so I am sure she will be working on it today! Let me know if you have questions!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, this is a great idea, but does this mean I'd have to . . . (gasp) . . . cook??????

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Sandi, this is a great idea, but does this mean I'd have to . . . (gasp) . . . cook??????
> 
> Thank you for posting this.


:smrofl: No, I get my fix just by browsing the recipes! 
You could do what I am doing & "gift" to someone or someones! :aktion033:
Having lived overseas so many yrs. I am not familiar w/these products so saw a few things I could not resist---and best of all AMA benefits too! It is a win-win.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have been waiting and waiting for Pampered Chef...I need a new pair of kitchen scissors. YAY!!! Think I'll get two. ummmm, we can buy scissors, right???????  I haven't looked at the link yet...


EDIT - I just went to the Pampered Chef page through the link you posted...when I click on "shop" it get something like "page does not exist" or something like that...and I tried it a few times. HELP!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I have been waiting and waiting for Pampered Chef...I need a new pair of kitchen scissors. YAY!!! Think I'll get two. ummmm, we can buy scissors, right???????  I haven't looked at the link yet...
> 
> 
> EDIT - I just went to the Pampered Chef page through the link you posted...when I click on "shop" it get something like "page does not exist" or something like that...and I tried it a few times. HELP!!!


I don't know why---try again later. . . I just filled up a basket when I hit "shop." Try contacting Lina at the top right hand of the page! She is in California so probably not up yet? She does have a day job, so be patient!
edit: I also need a new pair of kitchen scissors, do you know how good their's are. . . I will have to look!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Scissors! That's it! I can order scissors! I use them to open dog food packages - that's the ticket!

All kidding aside, I do have a few Pampered Chef items and I've never been disappointed.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I also have a few pampered chef items, I have had them for almost 20 years and still use them regularly, I have the pizza stone and a stone pie pan that I absolutely adore!!! I may have to take a look when the link is good.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

It works, I just placed my order.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Darn, I am looking for long grill tongs and there aren't any.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey! The video is now up & running!!! Yep, that is my youngest DD & I am proud of her for her effort to benefit the AMA Rescues! Here is the web-site! Remember you only have to Aug. 5th to order! This is a great cause~
Tasty Dog Treat Cooking Demo to Benefit a Good Cause - YouTube

And if anyone is really curious---guess who the girl w/the dog in the last photo of the introduction is??????


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

That was a great video you daughter made. Now I've got to go order something.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Loved the video. Your DD did a great job on it. Order placed...I think.....I hope.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I really enjoyed the video. Your daughter is so talented....and cute!

I broke my stone bar pan a few years ago and really miss it. I'll be ordering a new one!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - what a fabulous idea and how very thoughtful of your daughter. She's that talented one whom I LOVED (and her husband) in the video about the cookware. Such a great idea for fundraising. I'm sure I'll need some things once I get into my kitchen in VT which I hope will be this weekend. I'll share on FB. Thanks for thinking of AMA rescue!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

THANK you all!! :wub: So far we have 3 orders---it is only a very short period so hope it doesn't get lost in the cracks. I know people are busy. I have my stuff in a basket but haven't actually placed my order yet. So much going on. I need to take my own advice! :HistericalSmiley:

I think Lina either posted my recipe last night or tonight---we go the gluten free route which makes the dough a lot stickier, but she handled it well in the video! Yes, Sue, we call Lina "the nesthächen"---which means the last baby bird in the nest. We also call her a "velvet brick" as she is soft on the outside but you don't want to get in her way!
I sure hope AMA can reap some benefits & people walk away w/something that they love & can use a long, long time.:chili::chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I think I ordered - and yes, it included scissors!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Where did u find scissors, Maggie. . . I looked in vain??? Help, please.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I love Pampered Chef! I've been ordering from them since my kids were little...over 20 years. We used to have home parties, which were fun. I'm going to go see if there is something I don't have and want and will order from her. This is such a great idea! Your daughter did a great job with the video. I was watching on my phone and it stopped halfway through. So, I will watch it again later on the computer. For now, I'm off to go shopping for Pampered Chef! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

HELP!!!

I've got everything ready to order but I'm not sure I understand on the last page about where to send it. Do I change it to Other (instead of Host) and put my name? What else do I need to do? I want to make sure it comes to me but I want to make sure AMA gets the credit for it. I have to leave now for a dr's appt, but will check back when I return home. Thanks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pam, I think you put "other" so that it comes to you. On the top of the PChef page on the right hand side it says "Contact Me"---that is Lina---can you ask her? I sent her an email but haven't heard back yet. I saw something about this last night but my brain is foggy today so can't remember. At the end of the video she tells how to do it. I haven't sent in my order yet, but am having it sent to her since I am "overseas." 
She will turn in the orders after Aug. 5th all together.
Thank you for shopping!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just got a reply from Lina:
Yes, she should select 'other' and put in her address. That way it will ship top her. AMA will get credit as long a she used the link. She can also tell AMA is getting credit because aft the top left of the screen should be a little box/message that reads: 
"You're now connected to the shore below:
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
I think that was the auto correct on her phone---should read "store"!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is the FB page site:
https://www.facebook.com/events/578...7301/?comment_id=579009358808898&notif_t=like


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay! My order has been placed. Now I just can't wait to get everything, LOL! Please tell her I'm so glad she's doing this. I just love it when you can give and get goodies at the same time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes Pam, and thank you for your support!! I think it is a win-win. I can't wait to hear what you got. I am unfamiliar w/P-Chef, but learning quickly. I think I have lived away too long. 
How was the doctor's appt? I hope all is ok w/your up-coming surgery!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Bump too. Sorry


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The special AMA Rescue Benefit closes Mon. night at 8:00 Pacific time. If you haven't placed your order, now would be a good time to move on it. I will be posting a report on Tues. (Vienna time) of how many participants we actually had, etc. Thank you everyone who has been able to support this worthy endeavor! AMA can always use funds to help w/their rescues. There are so many different ways to say "I love you, and I am here for you!" Thank you already to anyone who has lent
support & encouragement. Together we can make the world a safer place for those who are less fortunate--whether human or furry! Kudos to you!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ordering!! Had some issues with my password but finally seem to be resolved. Bought a nice entertaining Cool and Serve tray. Think it will be great for our rooftop garden and bringing food to visit people since it has cool packs that keep food cold for 5-6 hours. 
Gee thought I was ordering it but when I hit submit my order it went to an error page and I can't back up to where I was. I sent your daughter an e-mail message via Pampered Chef. I had given all my credit card info


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Sue, I hope it worked out---I got a msg. that you had placed an order so I think it went through!
Thank you for being so supportive! You are good at that! AMA is a great cause, and although I was not familiar w/the Pampered Chef tools, I am finding some good things to order. I love your roof deck!!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

There are SO many great items to order on Pampered Chef from the fabulously high end treat yourself products to the VERY affordable every day treasures  . Something for everyone and every budget! We ordered a mini muffin pan. This will be the perfect size for Bella and I to enjoy little treats lol!

Such a great opportunity to help the fluffs. Thanks for organizing this fundraiser Sandi! :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It was my pleasure Bridget! I think it is a win-win.
These are the names of the people that I have down who have placed orders so far---if you have placed an order and your name is absent---please let me know ASAP. If you are still on the fence & thinking about it, then it is time to "fish or cut bait!" :HistericalSmiley: This is a one time offer and it ends tonight (Mon) at 8:00 PM Pacific time.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Bridget S.
Pam B.
Elaine C.
Tracey R.
Margaret H.
Jackie G.
Christy M.
Susan L.
sandi E


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Sue, I hope it worked out---I got a msg. that you had placed an order so I think it went through!
> Thank you for being so supportive! You are good at that! AMA is a great cause, and although I was not familiar w/the Pampered Chef tools, I am finding some good things to order. I love your roof deck!!!!!


Sandi - I was so happy to get the e-mail last night that my order indeed came through. Thank you and your daughter for doing this for the fluffs


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh no! I had a two-year-old in my house all weekend and totally forgot about this. 

I'm on it right now!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Glenda & Tammy also! 
Sue, it has been a fun venture! Glad your order went through!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> It was my pleasure Bridget! I think it is a win-win.
> These are the names of the people that I have down who have placed orders so far---if you have placed an order and your name is absent---please let me know ASAP. If you are still on the fence & thinking about it, then it is time to "fish or cut bait!" :HistericalSmiley: This is a one time offer and it ends tonight (Mon) at 8:00 PM Pacific time.
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Bridget S.
> ...


Arghhh! You called me Margaret!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just placed a little order also. thanks to everyone participating, What a nice idea. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Arghhh! You called me Margaret!


Maggie - does anyone ever call you Margaret. You're so Maggie to me that I can't imagine the formal Margaret for you. But I could be wrong. :innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry Maggie, that is how it came to me!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So we are up to 11 orders!!!!!!! Thank you to each person who has participated!!!!! I will let you know more tomorrow. I am exhausted after a full day & it is late here or should I say early 1:41 AM---I am off to sweet dreams!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Maggie - does anyone ever call you Margaret. You're so Maggie to me that I can't imagine the formal Margaret for you. But I could be wrong. :innocent:





edelweiss said:


> Sorry Maggie, that is how it came to me!!!!!


:HistericalSmiley: My mom called me Marg or Margaret but that's it. Unfortunately that's the name on the drivers license and credit card! :blink:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:forgive me: :forgive me: :forgive me:
:sorry: :forgive me::forgive me::forgive me:
k::behindsofa:

That is like me being called Sandra---only when my dad was upset w/me and at my graduations! 
:wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:ThankYou::ThankYou::grouphug::grouphug:
OK folks, the party is over!!!!! Thank you all who came, looked, and were made more aware of all the creative ways we can find to support AMA!!!!! This msg. just came from Lina:
"I'll let you know the grand total once it closes. Your friends are fun! Thanks for all your work on this!"
So, look here for an update when I hear back!:wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I really like what she said "your friends are fun!"! Smart girl!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I just placed a little order also. thanks to everyone participating, What a nice idea. Hugs, Edie


Thanks Edie! You already do so much! This has been a fun little project. I only wish that I lived in the US where I could be more involved in rescue. This was one thing I felt I could do without being physically present. I am going to try & come up w/some other ideas which I hope will inspire others to be creative. :wub:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I love pampered chef. Wonderful stones. I have had my pizza stone since I got married 20 yrs ago.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi -- I just got my Pampered Chef order today.:aktion033: I can't believe that it came so soon. :chili::chili: I'm really happy with it. I love the Cool and Serve tray. This is PC's video on it: The Pampered Chef, Ltd. It's going to be perfect for when we dine on my rooftop garden for keeping food and appetizers, etc. cold. And it's great for going visiting and bringing food that will stay chilled for hours. It's so well made and versatile and if you take all the inserts out you can carry a pie or cupcakes in it. LOVE IT!! And I got an ice cream scoop (you know me and my ice cream) for Vermont. Hoping tomorrow to see my brand spanking new kitchen up there that I'll put it in. :yahoo: Thanks again for doing this...but the next time you throw a "party" I want to see you there. :innocent:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So excited! Got my Pampered Chef delivery today too! Seriously amazing turn around time. Love it. Thanks so much Sandi!


----------

